# GMM street shifter - best price?



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

The time is now, bonus check is in the bank, time to make the purchase...Who currently is offering the best price? I'm having a hard time doing any price comparsions online. Recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

jhp.com/au is where I got mine


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

www.speedinc.com


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Burnz, thanks. It seems JHP and Speedinc are the two suppliers. Even though Speedinc is $30 cheaper, their web site and description of the products they are selling leaves something to be desired. There is nowhere that says the product they are selling is the GMM Street version. Bad website = fear factor in ordering from them. *recommendation to Speedinc, beef up your web store. I paid the $335 and ordered from Australia.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Mine was actually shipped from somewhere in Pennsylvania and it got here in 5 days.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Here is an unsolicited plug... I ordered from http://www.jhp.com.au/. Geoff, from jhp, contacted me via email and through a phone call to confirm the order. I appreciate that level of customer service. 

Also, right now if you are interested in purchsing Option 4 Street version GMM shifter (get in quick if interested), he is offering a Group Purchase discount price (I believe it is $20 off) for members of ls2gto.com forum if he gets 30 confirmed purchases. The shifters will ship the third week of March.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey, I got my GMM shifter today (thanks Geoff). It shipped faster than expected and arrived in great condition. I got it for the group discount price of $315 USD. 

I have a question to anyone who has installed the shifter? I have not installed it yet, but was playing with it to feel the shift pattern. 

The vertical movement of the bar is smooth, however, I am not able to feel any horizontal movement. What little I can feel seems like it is forced from side to side. I am assuming the default position is in neutral between 3rd and 4th. There should be some side to side movement in both directions. I would have expected it to have a bit of resistance but still be able to push it back and forth by hand. Maybe it is there but just needs the leverage of the stick to notice it. Any input anyone can provide?

I just have to question it before I install it and find it is a defective one or somethign and all I have is 3rd and 4th gear. 

Any input or confirmation of what I am experiencing would be appreciated. With any luck, I'll have it installed on Wednesday.


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

I was going to order a street for mine and wanted to get one from someone stateside but my only lead was some guy in Buffalo and I could never get a hold of him and so I called Speedtech and to see if they offered it and the guy I talked to was brutaly honest when telling me that the street version was not considered a real performance shifter by their company and they did and would not offer it. So......I ordered the race verision from him and I can't compare it with a street but I love it. Its a little noisier than stock but is perfectly quiet in 6th which is the only gear that matters to me as far as noise is concerned. Sorry for babbling and now to your question.
I could not shift mine horizontaly either by hand with out the shifter but no problems once installed. You should be fine and be prepared to spend some time installing, I've done alot harder things but I've done alot of easier things also.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Awesome Rusty. Thank you for the quick response. I'm going to let the professionals do the installation. I have a guy at the local shop that loves doing this stuff. He estimated about 2 hours labor to install it. That will be a $160-$200 well spent. 

I'll give a post after installed and working it out for a few days.


----------



## mbryan (Jan 27, 2006)

I received mine tody. I'm planning to install it myself. Probably on thursday when I'll have some time off from work. Definitly before sunday, thats my auto-cross day. Can't wait to feel the difference! :cool


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

mbryan, can you work yours from side to side? Just wondering.


----------



## mbryan (Jan 27, 2006)

I'ts really hard to move side to side, but they are sping loaded. Thats why it slips straight into 3rd from 2nd when you jam it hard.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I got my shifter installed today. All I can say is SWEET!!! It's short shifter party time...

arty: 

OK, here is my endorsement...GET IT! It is a $400 mod, it is SO worth it! The shifter costs $305 through the GP from JHP until March 31st & I got a professional install for $80 bucks!

It cut the shift throw down from about 4-1/2 inches to about 3 inches. It has a tight solid feel and no more missed 3rd on those launches.


----------

